# If you want to succeed in anything, you have to give it everything



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I've decided to start a training plan as I believe it will help me with consistency and it may also give any new comers to the site an idea of where to start.

I'm going to try and keep you updated with my training and diet.

Monday 22 October 2007

*Training*

7:30 am at the gym did 40mins on the treadmill. Incline at 3.5 at 6-6.5km/h (steady walk)

4:30 pm

Squats 60kg 5x5

Bench 55kg 5x5

Pulldowns 60kg 5x5

*Diet*

9.00 am post morning cardio 1 and half scoops protein power, chopped banana and some porridge all in blender with water.

11:15 rice and tin of tuna

2:30 1 and half scoops protein powder with a apple blended, in water. Two slices of toast with peanut butter.

5:20 PWO shake (1and 3/4 scoops protein in water)

6:00 Meal cooked by uni (Meat/carbs/veg). I always get fresh orange drink and fruit salad for afters.

8:30 I'll be having breast of chicken with jacket potatoe.

2:00 tin of tuna, rice, slice of toast with peanut butter. Few cups of water

Bed for 3:00


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Not drinking at uni, ur having a laugh arnt u ?

im at uni, im drinking but also eatin well traing hard and im still gaining


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Best of luck mate.Hope the dedication pays off.

Quick word of advice,you're only young once - so dont start living like a monk!

Find a balance and be sensible,have a drink occasionally,preferably not the night before or on a training day,but dont deprive yourself completely.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I am drinking 2 perhaps 3 times a week, probably 2 due to money reasons. I hadnt planned for tonight to be one of my drinking nights but i feel that migiht change.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Just train hard, eat well and enjoy yaself bro .

Like para said your young and you only get one crack of the wip!! This aint no dress rehersal.

I love working out, but life and enjoyment come first for me.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

23 October 2007

*Training*

9:00 40mins walking incline 3.5 speed at about 4miles an hour

*Diet*

10:30 1 and half scoops protein shake, some oats and banana. All blended and drank with water.

12:40 tin of tuna with rice

3:00 breast of chicken with toast and peanut butter

6:00 chicken korma curry, rice, 3 prawn crackers, one piece of bread. Fruit salad and orange juice.

8:00 cereal (oats with dried fruits, sugar coating) and milk

9:30 chicken breast and leg, two slices of toast with peanut butter, coffee.

10-10:30 bed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> I've decided to start a training plan as I believe it will help me with consistency and it may also give any new comers to the site an idea of where to start.
> 
> I'm going to try and keep you updated with my training and diet.
> 
> ...


So...

You are in the gym for 7.30am and asleep in bed for 3am...

Yup you will get huge that way...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a late night last night, doesn't happen every night. I woke up at 9am to do my cardio today and went back to sleep for a few hours when i got back. I know 8hours is needed and generally i get that.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

24th October

*Training*

8:00 40mins cardio - incline 3.5 at 4.0 mph

12:30

Deads 5x5

Standing over head press 5x5

Pulldowns 5x5

(will edit weights later once done)

3:00 Football in park with mates

7:00 1 hour of judo, light cardio, press ups, sit ups and some fighting at end

*Diet*

9:30 - 1 and 1/2 scoops protein and some oats in water blended (no bananas left  )

11:45 - 1 tin of tuna, rice, small salad

1:30 (PWO) 1 and 1/2 scoops protein in water, 2slices of toast with peanut butter and an apple

5:00 bowl of cereal (oats, dried fruit, sugar coating) with milk

6:00 Set meal, meat/carbs/veg with fruit salad for afters

9:00 bowl of cereal with milk, same as earlier

10:30 chicken breast with jacket potatoe (ate like half, cudnt get it down me too bloated)

11:00 bed

Feel dissapointed with my diet today as i've had ALOT of exercise today so i knew i had to eat well. However eating cereal at 9:00 left me really bloated and abit sick feeling by 10:00 so i struggled to eat my chicken breast and jacket potatoe. Won't be having milk that late again.

Planning to eat a good amount tomorrow though


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

no point in doing cardio - you have virtually zero bodyfat..

if you must do some ie to stay fit or whatever, do it after your weights.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> im at uni, im drinking but also eatin well traing hard and im still gaining


Bet you dont look like a bb though do you mate

Drinking and bb DONT go together, i did it for 3 months and lost 20lb of pure muscle so i know what i am talking about.

I am in uni and last time i checked its to get a degree and a good job not ****ing about getting drunk.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> no point in doing cardio - you have virtually zero bodyfat..
> 
> if you must do some ie to stay fit or whatever, do it after your weights.


I think my bodyfat atm is somewhere around 14% mark. I want it to be between 10-12%. This is for three main reasons;

Having bodyfat that low means i'll loose weight which will help my sports

I'll be happier in my appearance

I've never had but always wanted a six pack, so it would be a good achievement for me.

Nite Nite, roll on tomorrow. 7:20 wake up for gym opening at 7:30... argggg


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Drop the cereal & have oats with a shake instead, or if your on a budget, have eggs.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I always have oats with my protein shake, well in the morning anyway. The cereal is just something i have when i'm hunry and as a small treat as its really nice.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Thursday 25th October

*Training*

Planned to do morning cardio but upon waking and getting ready i felt so weak in the legs from yesterday i decided to give it a miss today and use today to recovery.

If i feel stronger later i may go for a walk at the gym to burn off a few 100 calories - would that be beneficial or not?

*Diet*

11:30

Porridge with golden syrup

2scrambled eggs, 2 slices of toast

Protein shake

2:00 chicken breast, jacket potatoe, light salad, coffee

4:00 4 slices of toast, two with peanut butter two with butter and jam

6:00 set meal, meat, carbs, veg. Fruit for afters

8:00 chicken breast with jacket potatoe and salad.

10-2:30 had alot to drink and finished the night off with donnor meat and chips - annoyed as im trying to cut out post drinking take aways.

Got to bed by about 5:30 (had to walk some girls home at about 4:30 but gave me some late night cardio lol)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> Thursday 25th October
> 
> *Training*
> 
> ...


If you have some DBs at home just try some Thrusters http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-046-training


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Friday 26th October

*Training*

2:00

Squats 5x5 @ 65kg

Bench 5x5 @ 60kg

Rows 5x5 @ 40kg

Looking to increase all weights this sessiosn by kg - All exercises were up 5kg giving me new personal bests!

*Diet*

12:20 protein shake and some oats. blended in water

3:30 PWO protein shake and oats with golden syrup

Between 4:00 and 8:00 i had a packet of crisps and a mars bar (travelling)

9:30 Footlong Italian BMT with loads of salad.

10:00 Bowl of chocolate ben and jerrys ice cream

Will eat some more before bed, try and make it healthy.

Having been travelling and coming home for once has meant i've had quite a few cheats today.

Off now but will be up early for morning cardio.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok weekend was poor dietwise, alot of drinking and poor meals. Feel bad but happy its over and looking forward to this week.

Will update tomorrow with training and diet from monday


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Liam said:


> I think my bodyfat atm is somewhere around 14% mark. I want it to be between 10-12%. This is for three main reasons;
> 
> Having bodyfat that low means i'll loose weight which will help my sports
> 
> ...


Even given the above, I still think Tiger is right... drop the cardio as a means to lower your bf%. Your natural, and trying to burn a candle at both ends.

Concentrate on making a good lean tissue gain - adding just a little muscle, but not putting on any fat, is probably the best way to lower bf% in your situation.

As tiger says, you dont have any appreciable BF on you - your abs will become more visible with a little work on them - if they arent visible just now, I doubt dropping a couple of %bf purely by losing bodyfat will get them out - you need to actually build them up just a wee bit.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Even given the above, I still think Tiger is right... drop the cardio as a means to lower your bf%. Your natural, and trying to burn a candle at both ends.
> 
> Concentrate on making a good lean tissue gain - adding just a little muscle, but not putting on any fat, is probably the best way to lower bf% in your situation.
> 
> As tiger says, you dont have any appreciable BF on you - your abs will become more visible with a little work on them - if they arent visible just now, I doubt dropping a couple of %bf purely by losing bodyfat will get them out - you need to actually build them up just a wee bit.


I agree with your comment and it does seem to make sense. However i also want to drop bodyfat to lower my weight. This should help me in the sports i participate (Football, Judo)

I am concentrating on building muscle tissue and i do work on my abs through compound and the odd ab day


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Your a beginner mate, just hit the iron hard and your build muscle and loose fat probably. Most do.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> I agree with your comment and it does seem to make sense. However i also want to drop bodyfat to lower my weight. This should help me in the sports i participate (Football, Judo)
> 
> I am concentrating on building muscle tissue and i do work on my abs through compound and the odd ab day


Okay bud I'm not sure you've though through you plans properly here. I'm not trying to have a go - I'm just shooting from the hip. You can neg rep me if you wish.

From your avvy photo you are maybe what... 5ft 8? And between 10 and 11stone? Maybe 14% bodyfat.

I'm guessing you feel fatter than you actually are are you aren't carrying a serious amount of mass.

Okay so assuming 11stone that means you have a body mass of 154lbs.

And you are carrying 21.5lbs of fat.

Method A of dropping your BF%:

If you gain 10lbs of lean body mass (muscle, glycogen and water) that means you are now 164lbs, however assuming you didn't gain any fat you BF% will have dropped to 13%.

Gain another 10lbs of LBM and again assuming your bodyfat amount stays the same you will now be 12% BF.

Gain another 10lbs of LBM and you will be in the 11% BF region.

Okay so you've said you want to drop your body fat in order to lower your weight so you can improve at in football and judo?

Method B of dropping your BF%:

For you to drop your *weight *you need to go on a diet which includes low impact cardio.

So lets say you manage to loose 8lbs of fat over a 4-8 weeks period with no LBM loss (we'll exclude water weight loss for the purpose of this)

You were 11stone at 14% BF

You are now 10stone 6lbs, and 9% BF

So you will now been leaner, and skinnier than before. You won't be any stronger - if you are lucky you may manage to maintain your strength.

You will have no mass to speak of.

I'll place a bet that you will find football harder - you now weigh less so its easier to shoulder you off the ball. Judo - I dont know about judo but I'm guessing William Hague will find it easier to throw you around the room that ever before.

So in summary... Mate you aint fat. You shouldn't be thinking about loosing weight, you should be thinking about continuing to increase your lean body mass, and getting stronger.

As ever just all IMHO. Hope it helps somewhat.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S thanks very much for your reply, i certainly would never neg rep anyone who has taken time to go through it like that with me.

Your points are very detailed and make a good arguement, however....

I'm not 5 8" or 11stone

I'm 6 3" at a little over 15stone.

My plan was to do am cardio for a few months and get my bodyfat/weight down so i look lean. Still doing weights etc during this period so my muscles would grow and become more defined too. Then once at a bodyfat level i was happy with, cut out some am cardio and move into a training regime that would maintain my bodyfat but increase my muscle mass.

I understand your point (i think) but im hoping not to cut out the am cardio as i find its been a good way to get me up in the morning and ready for the day.

I hope you understand my point, please feel free to tell me where and why i am wrong as its why i'm here.

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> TH&S thanks very much for your reply, i certainly would never neg rep anyone who has taken time to go through it like that with me.
> 
> Your points are very detailed and make a good arguement, however....
> 
> ...


Appologies on getting the height wrong bud :rolleye11

The point I was trying to make is, theres no real need for you to get your weight down.

I'm not saying cut out the cardio, just that you should try and focus on building up your lean muscle mass. Your heart and lungs are muscles too so they need a good workout.

Building up your lean muscle mass will drop your BF% (provided you don't gain any fat in that time).

Honestly don't worry too much about leaning out. Unless you have a holiday planned over the winter? Use the winter time to carry on building mass and then lean out for holiday season.

Once you've hit a lean size you are happy with you can then slowly build on that if that makes sense?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I understand what you mean and i think i agree deep down. Its just that girls prefer leaness and i want that now! I'm not going to start going mad on the cardio just enough to keep me ticking over. In terms of building the mass i've only been doing my new routine (based on compounds) for a few weeks now so i'm not exactly sure how its panning out, but all my lifts go up every 2weeks. Going to give it till christmas, see the improvements and may look to add in a few more exercises.

My main problem is diet but im getting on well with that during the week (other than drinking on a night time).

Thanks for ur help. Bed time now though got to be up early!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Liam said:


> Its just that girls prefer leaness and i want that now! !


That says it all, the way your going you will be just another chump i see in the gym every day never progressing and looking like ****.

If you want to look out of the ordinary your going to have to do things that others wont such as getting big and bloated first and then leaning down and having a good body.

I know you wont listen as all your posts are very arrogant and your siggy is retarded and pathetic i am suprised no mod has taken it down.


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

On the basis that you yourself point out your diet is not amazing...nor will it be, you will be drinking a significant amount and having irregular sleeping patterns and hours whilst at uni and having fun...

I am just struggling to find where this thread ties in with the shows, pros and inspiration title...

Just wondering if maybe slap the pictures up in the picture section, have a weekly analysis of diet, exercise routine/plan and slap some more pics up in a while...

I appreciate i dont have to keep checking back,if i dont like... but I dont think there has been a day yet where you have eaten well, slept well and not drank?

Would love for you to achieve your aims etc, but finding out every day that you have missed a meal because of that or forgot to get bananas in because you were ont he razzle the night before isnt really the stuff dreams are made of or legends are born...

im not trying to flame...if anything would just want you to really get inspirational, get the food in so its there to be eaten, make sure you dont miss a meal, try a few weeks with cut back alcohol and come back and tell me to row down because you have lost bf gained lean muscle and the birds above your trying to woo are the ones giving you irregular sleeping patterns....???


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Monday 29th October

*Training*

Deadlifts 5x5 85kg

Standing overhead Press 5x5 40kg

Pulldowns 5x5 65kg

10-20min jog after weights.

*Diet*

11:00 1 and half scoops protein shake, oats and banana. Blended and drank with water

1:45 chicken breast, small jacket potatoe, little rice, brocoli and a coffee

4:00 PWO shake - 1 and half scoops protein in water

5:00 chicken breast and rice with salad

7:45 chicken in tomato sauce with peppers and rice

12:45 small chicken curry, some rice. a popadom and a protein shake in water

1:10 bed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you writing about your diet and training before you've done it???


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Are you writing about your diet and training before you've done it???


I plan so far ahead but if something changes and i eat a different meal i've been editing what i had in.

training wise i write down what ive got to do today or what i did today depending on when i write this in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

If you eat at 7 30pm and only again at 11am your going well over half a day with no food thats not smart.

I dont get why this thread is in pros and insperation am i missing some thing?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> I dont get why this thread is in pros and insperation am i missing some thing?


Its because there is no journal section bro, so people do journals here.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Con said:


> If you eat at 7 30pm and only again at 11am your going well over half a day with no food thats not smart.
> 
> I dont get why this thread is in pros and insperation am i missing some thing?


Hi thanks for your concern. Usually my first meal of the day is at around 9am and my last meal is at about 10/11 or if i've been out i'll eat when i get in. I know thats still 8ish hours with no food but i'm doing my best.

As to your other point, its because there is nowhere else to post this. There are also a few similar threads so thought this was the most appropriate section


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuesday 30th October

*Training*

10:30 40mins uphill walk

*Diet*

11:30 Protein shake with banana in water. Bowl of porridge with golden syrup

3:15 Chicken breast, salad, toast with peanut butter. Coffee and water

6:00 Beef curry with rice. Half an orange for pudding!

9:00 tin of tuna and two slices of toast with peanut butter

12:00 small chicken breast, small jacket potatoe, salad and protein shake in water.

Bed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> Tuesday 30th October
> 
> *Training*
> 
> ...


Buddy sorry to be a pain and keep hijacking your thread, but....

3hrs and 45mins between protein servings would indicate you were in a catabolic state and possibly feeling a bit hypo-glycemic / grumpy as your cortisol levels changed after 2pm ish...

Thats certainly what happens to me - hence why I have emergency stashes of protein bars / shakes at work / in the car - you gotta eat little and often mate.

I'll go away and be quiet now as I must be coming across as a pain


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Wednesday 31st October

*Training*

Squats 5x5 65kg

Bench 5x5 60kg

Rows 5x5 (5kg higher than last time) 45kg

1hour n half playing football in park with mates

1hour of Judo, light warm up and cardio and a little fighting

*Diet*

7:30 protein shake with oats and banana.

10:50 tin of tuna and rice, water

12:30 medium protein shake in water

2:00 PWO shake in water and ate banana

4:40 Chicken breast, jacket potatoe, salad and water

6:15 small steak x 2, some potatoe things in light batter, peas. orange juice and apple

8:45 pasta and beef bolog, ready meal. and some milk / nuts and seeds

11:30 before bed, small chicken breats, rice, protein shake with banana in water


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

1st November

*Training*

Day off, complete rest

*Diet*

(Was ill last night so woke up late)

1:00 protein shake with banana, bowl of porridge

4:00 Footlong sub club (turkey, beef, ham) alot of salad, no sauce.

5:45 Meatballs with pasta and an apple

6:30 large milkway bar 

9:00 onwards alot of drinking as its my first night out this week, (usually go out monday and wednesday too)

Will get some food while i'm out or if sober enough cook chicken when back.

As you can see today hasn't been that good dietwise, im dissapointed but i've done well so far this week. Will get up tomorrow and have 2/3 decent meals before hitting the gym.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

2nd November

*Training*

Deadlift 5x5

Standing overhead press 5x5

Pull downs 5x5

*Diet*

10:45 Protein shake in water with banana. Peanut butter sandy

1:00 Chicken breast, rice, brocoli. Water

2:00 Train

4:00 PWO shake, protein, banana.

6:00 Chicken with pasta in sauce

8:00 Alot of chicken, jacket potatoe, peas, carrots. Coffee

12:00 Chicken, rice, gravy, vegetables. Water

Bed


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

If you are going out on the **** 3x a week and not eating right you arent going to drop much if any bf. I reckon your best bet would be to up the cals and push the strength side of things for the time being, you would obviously put on some fat but should also pack on a bit of muscle and get stronger at the same time. Either that or clean up your diet and drinking and aim to get lean, cant have the best of both worlds. Sounds to me you will just be spinning your wheels doing what you are doing now unless you arent that fussed about the lifting side of things.

Were abouts in hull do you train?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Dig said:


> If you are going out on the **** 3x a week and not eating right you arent going to drop much if any bf. I reckon your best bet would be to up the cals and push the strength side of things for the time being, you would obviously put on some fat but should also pack on a bit of muscle and get stronger at the same time. Either that or clean up your diet and drinking and aim to get lean, cant have the best of both worlds. Sounds to me you will just be spinning your wheels doing what you are doing now unless you arent that fussed about the lifting side of things.
> 
> Were abouts in hull do you train?


Hi Dig.

You points are valid and i'm trying to improve my diet, for example I didn't go out monday or wednesday night (all my friends did) and monday - friday my diet is usually pretty strict with regular meals.

In terms of upping the cals and going for a mass building period i'm scared of doing this as i need to maintain(more like increase!) my endurance and increasing too much in weight would hinder that.

I'm at uni at northumbria at the moment but when i'm at home i train at St Mary's Sports College gym (School gym open to public). Are you from hull, where do you train there?

A general update to my progress;

Been doing my new routine a little over a month now and in this period week days diet has been fairy decent, with cheats at the weekend. I've stopped drinking so much; from 3/4 times a week now 1/2 nights out.

All my weights are going up and people are beginner to notice a difference in my size; always good to have positive comments (few guys here should read that) spurs me on to keep going!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the best liam, seems like you've got it figured out bro, when im was at uni on nyts out i just smoked weed before hand, mean't i didnt drink and was hungry as **** so normally ate everyone elses chicken when got in lol


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Liam, good luck with your training mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Dig said:


> If you are going out on the **** 3x a week and not eating right you arent going to drop much if any bf. I reckon your best bet would be to up the cals and push the strength side of things for the time being, you would obviously put on some fat but should also pack on a bit of muscle and get stronger at the same time. Either that or clean up your diet and drinking and aim to get lean, cant have the best of both worlds. Sounds to me you will just be spinning your wheels doing what you are doing now unless you arent that fussed about the lifting side of things.
> 
> Were abouts in hull do you train?


Fooking hell thats the smartest post you have ever made digmg:

BUT this fella doesnt listen to any one he doesnt even reply to comments left in his amazing milkway bars and binge drinking thread


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Con said:


> Fooking hell thats the smartest post you have ever made digmg:
> 
> BUT this fella doesnt listen to any one he doesnt even reply to comments left in his amazing milkway bars and binge drinking thread


I try not to read your comments as they're generally negative and/or taking the ****.

I'm trying my best and i'm improving, other people can say well done keep trying but you have to have little digs, not really helpful.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> I try not to read your comments as they're generally negative and/or taking the ****.
> 
> I'm trying my best and i'm improving, other people can say well done keep trying but you have to have little digs, not really helpful.


Hi mate,

I think Con is trying to help but he's perhaps not doing it in the way you would like him to. He's said before about his experience with drinking at uni - going on the lash all the time made him loose 20lbs of LBM.

I think what he's trying to say in his own way is, given the fact your Log is called "If you want to succeed in anything, you have to give it everything" you aren't really giving it everything.

And the reason thats fairly obvious is the fact you have been very open and honest, and shown and warts and all log. Thats a cracking first step.

The next step is to not go out on the lash and eat milky ways if you want to get lean.

Someone suggested a few posts back that you ditch the idea of getting lean, and go down a powerlifter type route - less diet focused, with the focus mainly on strength as opposed to asthetics.

I know it can be disparaging when you hear things that you don't really want to hear, but keep your chin up and keep at it bud.

You should eat more though. And eat less junk. It will honestly pay dividends.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Liam said:


> I'm trying my best and i'm improving, other people can say well done keep trying but you have to have little digs, not really helpful.


I suppose it comes down to whether you want honest feedback or just bullsh1t comments all the time. I mean what do you want people to say, 'dont worry about missing that meal, dont worry about eating this and that, keep it up etc'. Yeah they are nice comments but just because its what you want to hear doesnt mean those people are right.

I will be honest you arent trying your best. If you were trying your best your eating would be consistent and full of clean foods and you wouldnt be going out drinking. Not a knock its up to you what you do going out and enjoying yourself is not a problem, no better or worse than cracking on with the training, just a different choice. But on the flip side you cant turn around and say you are trying your best to improve.

Yes i am living in hull at the moment but train in leeds.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Your so young, i say enjoy yourself mate 

Just be sensible with it. (dont go on the **** 24/7) Train hard and eat well and your still grow.

Sure your progress may not be as good as it could be, but hell you only get to be 17 odd once.


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm a mate of Liams.

I train with him most of the time, and I'mglad to see you give him the same **** every day that I do.

Any of you who read my "getting started advice request" post, know I'm training to box, so i have diferent aims to Liam, but I am trying to up my strength and fitness. I have given up alcohol, I'm slightly older than Liam, having a few years out, and i think that makes me able o enjoy myself a bit more without the drink.

I have a go at him when he walks into my room eating a Milky way, or eats the bottom of the peanut butter jar with a spoon or has a kebab at 4 in the morning. But in all fairness to him he is gaining.

No, as i tell him, he's not going to gain what he wants carrying on the way he is but he's taking it a step at a time.

As to your routine Liam, as i've said every day, listen to Bull. You can't do both. You can't have a high calorie bodybuilder diet with high fats, high proteins and high carbs and then expect to lose weight as that surely negates the fact that you're eating that much to gain mass?

Listen to these guys, you're not going to be perfect when you go out on the lash twice a week, eat junk and skip meals. So do one thing at a time. Lets work on your strength and bulking, Listen to TH&S, Get the musclemass up and do some jogging and swimming to work your heart and lungs, but forget about the bodyfat. As TH&S says, its a %age so it goes down as your Musclemass goes up.

I say it to you every day. Start listening to these guys and you'll stop getting grief.

But on the plust side, you know you're making improvements, i know you're making improvements and thats a big part of it. I know you're gaining and I know that giving up alcohol int eh atmosphere we live in is hard, and Bulldozer is right, you only get one go. I've had my teen years of drinking and eating **** and lying unconscious outside clubs cos i drank twice my bodyweight. Just -TRY- keep it sensible.

Take it on the Chin.

Frog


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks all. I know i could improve and as i get more and more into the training and diet i feel myself becoming more strict.

All your posts are appreciated and i benefit from them all.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

3rd November

*Diet[/]*

*
*

*
12:00 Protein shake, banana. 2slices toast peanut butter*

*
*

*
2:30 Large jacket potatoe with tuna and mayonase. Orange juice*

*
*

*
4:30 Chicken with jacket potatoe and spring onion*

*
*

*
7:30 Bowl of porridge with chopped banana. Jacket potatoe with tuna and spring onion. Coffee.*

*
*

*
11:00 two slices of bread with peanut butter*

*
*

*
12:00 jacket potatoe and tuna again. Water. *

*
*

*
1:30 Bed*


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

4th November

*Training*

12:30 - 1.30 hours football in part

*Diet*

10:50 Protein shake with oats and a banana in water

1:30 Banana

2:30 half a banana

3:00 tin of tuna and 2slices of toast with peanut butter

7:00 Chicken with rice, veg and gravy

11:00 Chicken breast, mince, rice, veg, gravy coffee

Before bed: Oats and raisons in milk and protein shake with banana.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What time do you wake up mate? Could you keep a protein shake by your bed to have as soon as you wake up?

My body would play war with me if I wasn't eating until after 10am every day.

Even 30g of protein and some carbs would be a start.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Is that the last time you ate yesterday, 3.00pm?

There's a distinct lack of protein there, mate. I'm not going to jump on the bandwagon because I know your in uni & you love the kife etc, but just try & get some protein in you to make gains.

Good luck.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I usually get 8-10hours sleep and eat before bed and have a protein shake pretty much within 10mins of waking up (unless morning cardio)

I didnt eat my last meal at 3 im not sure where ur getting that from, i had it at about 12:30ish.

I'm trying to get 20-30grams of protein every 2-3 hours minimum


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

5th November

*Training*

Squats

Bench

Rows

5aside football for 40mins

*Diet*

12:00 - protein shake with banana in water. Peanut butter sandy

2:30 tuna with rice and coffee

4:00 Protein shake in water and a banana.

6:45 drink of water and bag of crisps (was stuck at football place for over hour and they didnt serve any other food)

8:30 Large spogetti bolognase

11:00 Alot of chicken, rice, baby tomatoes and a coffee

lots more coffee (2 or 3) and perhaps a mars bar. Essay writing at this time is not a good idea. Why did i leave it this late again?

LOL


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

6th November

I didn't have that mars bar last night even when i finished my essay! I was strong! Got to bed around 3 and woke up 10:30. Not the best night sleep but got what i could.

*Diet*

11:00 Protein shake with banana in water. 2slices toast with peanut butter

12:45 tin of tuna

2:05 bowl of porridge with milk

2:40 chicken breast with rice and salad

5:45 pizza, chips, sweetcorn. fruit salad. 2 bread cakes. (set meal by uni)

10:00 Chicken and rice with salad and water

12:10 two slices of toast with beans and cheese.

Bed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mornin mate - what are you lifting? You're putting alot of detail into your diet posts but no so much into your workout ones.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Goodmorning.

Workout 1 and current weights#

Deadlift 90kg (will be putting up to 95/100kg on wednesday)

Standing overhead press 40kg (will be trying 45kg on monday)

Pull downs 65kg (will try 70 on wednesday)

Workout 2 and current lifts#

Squats 65kg (will be trying 70kg on friday)

Bench 60kg (65kg hopefully on friday)

Rows 45kg (50kg week on wednesday)

I've also decided that on Tuesdays and Thursdays i'm doing to be doing a 10km run in the morning. Drinking water and eating some bread with peanut butter or golden syrup before hand. I've been told this is a good way to increase cardio vascular fitness etc.

What i'm doing at the moment is, when i put the weigh up on any exercise. I do that weight 3times. Generally the first time i struggle alot, second its slightly easier and 3rd time i manage it ok. Then i up the weight.

Its probably not the quickest way to get the weight up but it helps me concentrate on form and technique and build strenght slowly.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you just finding your weight for some exercises?

5kg jump within 4 days is fairly big.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I think i have found the right weights for me to start at and improve upon.

I know 5kg is a big jump but its the smallest increase possible. I can't go up by just 2.5kg and there are no weights that are small enough to allow for it. Thats why i do each weight 3 times and only progress to the next weight once im comfortable with the previous.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

7th November

*Training*

Deadlifts - managed 5x5 at 100kg (PB and just over my bodyweight for first time!) on my last set i managed to do about 7 or 8 before failure. Does this suggest 100kg isn't enough weight for the whole workout? Should i be failing on like rep 3 or 4 of my final set?

Standing overhead press - managed to do 5x5 at 40kg again. Start to struggle on the last set and hit failure at about 7 or 8 on final set again. I feel almost ready to up this weight but because its a big jump to 45kg i need to make sure i can handle it.

Pull downs - Went well today did 70kg for 2sets and then 75kg for 3sets. Failed on my final set, partly due to grip i feel. Buying some gloves either today or tomorrow so that shouldn't help.

I did some ab work on the floor, crunches etc.. followed routine my mate did.

Also tried that Tabatas(spl?) where u exercise for 20secs rest for 10 for 4mins. Did on the rower. Was a killer, i struggled but thanks to Frog screaming at me i managed the 4mins, although towards the end i got slower.

Later today at 1 i'm going to the park for a kick around with mates but i can't see myself being very energetic.lol.

At 7 i'm also doing JUdo but will have had 3 / 4 meals by then so energy levels should be higher!

*Diet*

Woke up early today at 7am and had a protein shake with oats in water. ALso had a slice of toast with peanut butter.

Back to bed for about an hour then hit the gym at 8am.

Finished at the gym and go t back about 9:45 and had a protein shake in water.

Off to a lecture smelling like a pig but high from my deadlift PB!!woo!! Got back and ate bowl of porridge with syrup, tin of tuna and rice and an apple. Washed down with glass of water.

Gonna get 30mins rest now then i'll have some bread with peanut butter before i head off to football.

3:30 i'll have chicken with rice or toast.

6:00 chicken curry, rice. piece of cake with cream (there was no fruit salad left and only fruit looked minging)

8:30 some pork and toast with jam!!

before bed - a little bit of chicken (not alot left), rice OR toast with jam (no peanut butter till tomorrow  ) and a protein shake + apple.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Liam said:


> I think i have found the right weights for me to start at and improve upon.
> 
> I know 5kg is a big jump but its the smallest increase possible. I can't go up by just 2.5kg and there are no weights that are small enough to allow for it. Thats why i do each weight 3 times and only progress to the next weight once im comfortable with the previous.


Liam if you find 5kg too much of a jump...go back to the lower weight and increase the reps by 5 and do them all alot slower, 4seconds up, pause at the top, 4 seconds down!!!... that should help, and fukin burn!.... if your handling the extra 5kg then nice one, just make sure your form is good!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

+1. Continue adding the poundage week by week mate until 5x5 stops working for you.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

On a general note.

Things are going well. When i look in the mirror i feel like i have had a size increase.

At the gym i have started to notice alot more vascularity, which i like. Also all my lifts are going up nicely

I've moved more into the mindset of bulking until just after christmas and then i'll try slimming down and see how i am progressing and feeling.

Got my first 10km run tomorrow morning with Frog. I'll be eating some bread with cyrup on it about 30mins before the run and drinking water throughout. I'm not sure how long it'll take me but i can only find out.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Todays diet wasn't that good,

Protein shake / Oats / tuna and toast / scrambolled eggs / beans / toast

going out tonight and havent really got time to write this up properly.

First night out since last thurs so im really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey liam mate, your new avvy does you alot more justice than the first, keep up the work dude


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

9th November

Went out last night and got pretty drunk, ended the night with a donor meat and chips which obviously isnt great.

However it was my first night out in 7 days so i think i deserved a treat + now i feel like i need to have another week on strict diet and training to make up for it.

Anyway,

Woke up today about 12 and had a protein shake with oats in water

Went to the gym and did Squats / Bench / Rows

Squats i did 5x5 65kg without problem. Time to put it up now.

Bench - tried 65kg for first time. First two sets i did without help. On my 3rd 4th and 5th set i needed some help around the 3rd rep mark. 65kg felt heavy but im goingto keep with it as im sure i can master it next workout!

Bench i did 50kg for first time which was fine. Will do that again for a few workouts and then go up.

Back from the gym and had protein shake with water and two slices of toast with lemmon curd on it. (No ****ing peanut butter)

Luckily a mate has gone shopping and is getting me some chicken and peanut butter now.

Ate chicken twice today and some tuna. scrambolled eggs with toast and peanut butter before bed.

Got saturday and sunday off the weights now but with 3/4hours football on sunday. Always like this time as its two days of eating alot of good food to help myself grow.

On another note. I feel like my mindset is beginning to change alot. Most things i do now revolve around my weight training. Its like its becoming more and more important in my life.

OOOO good news lol, Last night in the club was dancing with a group of girls, then they made like a semi circle around me and were trying to get me to do a bicep pose... i was like omg (didnt do one, was too embarrased) but it made me feel good like my training is obviously working. lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Liam said:


> 7th November
> 
> Pull downs - Went well today did 70kg for 2sets and then 75kg for 3sets. Failed on my final set, partly due to grip i feel. Buying some gloves either today or tomorrow so that *shouldn't* help.
> 
> .


whats the point in buying them then ?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> whats the point in buying them then ?


Lol. I meant they should help....


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

10th November

Meant to be no training today, but due to diet as you'll see i might pop down to gym and down 40mins light cardio!

*Diet*

Woke up at 11:30 had protein shake in water and an apple

At 2 i'm going for a chinese lunch with Mark (Frog on here) and his parents. Which is what i might go burn off.

For the rest of the day i've just taken out loads of chicken which is defrosting atm and i'm going to buy some tuna when i'm out.

I've also got loads of eggs which im going to experiment with to find the best way for me to eat them. (Last night i cudnt eat them it went that wrong!)


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Liam said:


> I've also got loads of eggs which im going to experiment with to find the best way for me to eat them. (Last night i cudnt eat them it went that wrong!)


What the fook are you doing to em?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> What the fook are you doing to em?


Well me and Frog tried to scrambol 6 and i think we used a too small pan and burnt them slightly. Not the mention the fact he didnt use any milk or butter which i thought was needed. The smell was the worst thing, i could have eaten them if it wasn't for that.

My main plan is to have 2 eggs(not sure if will include yolk, i need to read the article on eggs to find out more about them) in my protein shake in the morning.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

For your shake,whisk both eggs,nuke in the micro for 15secs and then add to the rest of your ingredients.(the yolk is needed for full synthesis)

In general,what about boiling your eggs?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Could do that. Will give it a try this weekend see how i like it. Thanks


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

11th November.

Had an ok day. Diet hasnt been perfect as ive been out and about most of the day. Havent had any bad meals though.

Played football today but wasn't intense.

Got very drunk last night, worst ive ever been. Had to be carried home by mates and was up till 7 throwing up. Not sure what happened i don't normally get that bad and i didn't drink much more than my mates.

Good to know its monday tomorrow as i always do well during the week with both diet and training.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> Well me and Frog tried to scrambol 6 and i think we used a too small pan and burnt them slightly. Not the mention the fact he didnt use any milk or butter which i thought was needed. The smell was the worst thing, i could have eaten them if it wasn't for that.
> 
> My main plan is to have 2 eggs(not sure if will include yolk, i need to read the article on eggs to find out more about them) in my protein shake in the morning.


Get a non-stick pan from ikea - £5 tops. You can't make scrambled eggs in a normal pan easily.

Add 6 eggs to the pan and whisk, add in a splash of milk and a knob of butter, bit of salt and a good helping of freshly cracked black pepper.

Its amazing.

Serve on 4 slices of whole meal toast. Serves 1.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

12th November

Training today went well. Did it at 2 after having protein shake in water, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter and some porridge at 1.

Deadlifts 5x5 @ 100kg

Standing overhead press 7x5 @ 40kg (trying to get bit stronger before go to 45kg)

Pulldowns 2 x 70kg 1x 75kg and 2 x 80kg (still struggling to find right weight on this one)

Diet for today has been good. Had tuna and jacketpotatoe with carrots and brocoli / A tuna pasta bake ready meal (some fat in this i know ) Chicken and rice / bolognase with rice. and a post work out shake.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

13th November.

Woke up today at 12:30 Having had almost 12hours sleep. Seems to be happening alot recently, not sure why... I think its connected to my hatered of my bed and fact im finding it hard to get a good nights sleep. Noise / humidity etc.

Soon as i woke up had a protein shake and two slices of bread with peanut butter.

Off i went to a lecture and when i got back had another protein shake and a bowl of porridge with raisons in milk.

Few hours later i had chicken with potatoes and veg and a fruit salad.

before i go out at 8 for my hot date!! i'm going to have some more protein... not sure wat yet.

Desperately need to go shopping as i've run out of all meat and fish eggs bread etc lol but cant really afford to buy any more yet  . Not to mention ive got like a days worth of protein power left so ive got to find a way to buy more of that.

Didnt train today had the day totally off, will be hitting weights tomorrow morning.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

14th November.

*Training*

Big step up on Squats;

70kg x 7 for 1 set.

80kg x 7 for 4 sets

Bench:

65kg 5x5(failed on last few of 4th and 5th set)

Bent over rows:

50kg 5x3 2x7

*Diet*

Woke up and had protein shake with oats and a slice of bread with peanut butter before workout.

PWO i had protein shake with water.

About 1 hour later i had chicken tikka masala curry ready meal

2hours later i had tuna sandy

Now i'm just cooking some chicken and jacket potoate n salad.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You know I'm going to say 5x5 should be 5x5 and at the same weight dont you...? 

Good going though mate.

Have you got 90kgs in you for 5x5 next week?

Have you got a spot to help you with your bench? Even the tiniest bit of assistance from someone else can make a massive difference when you need it.

What happened with the rows? Are you just not resting enough between exercises/sets?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You know I'm going to say 5x5 should be 5x5 and at the same weight dont you...?
> 
> Good going though mate.
> 
> ...


THanks, improvements are being made!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

On the rows you said you did 5x3 and then 2x7 instead of 5x5 - I wondered if you were struggling on the 5x3 due to a lack of rest?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

how was your date, did you do an offo . lol


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> On the rows you said you did 5x3 and then 2x7 instead of 5x5 - I wondered if you were struggling on the 5x3 due to a lack of rest?


Sorry i think i wrote it out wrong.

I did 5reps for 3 sets, found that too easy. On my last 2 sets i did 7 reps, this worked me abit more but i think its time to go up to 55kg.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

gym rat said:


> how was your date, did you do an offo . lol


Date went well. Had to walk her home in the rain which was romantic. She invited me in for coffee but i said no as i have to be up at 8 for the gym LOL!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> Date went well. Had to walk her home in the rain which was romantic. She invited me in for coffee but i said no as i have to be up at 8 for the gym LOL!


Erm you are aware what she meant when she invited you in for coffee...?????

Who the chuff drinks coffee at whatever time your date finished unless you need a stimulant to keep you awake all night...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

No sex during week. Need to keep myself frustrated. Helps with training and diet i find. Something to lookforward too at end of the week.

Sacrifices have to be made!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> No sex during week. Need to keep myself frustrated. Helps with training and diet i find. Something to lookforward too at end of the week.
> 
> Sacrifices have to be made!!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Classic.

Abstinence (i.e. no tugging either) does raise Natty Test levels quite a bit I believe.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Liam said:


> Had to walk her home in the rain which was romantic. *She invited me in for coffee* but i said no as i have to be up at 8 for the gym LOL!


man thats so cliche I thought that only happened in films 

my housemate has what is now known as the "cliche bed" as when she is getting nailed it squeaks so loud you can hear it in the kitchen. eace:


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a Mate who actually loosened the bolts in his bed to make sure it squeeked, to ensure privacy.

Class.
​


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi all, Training and diet still going well and i'm seeing improvements.

Been unable to post and keep uptodate as i've not got my laptop atm and won't have for a while. Will try and keep posting how progress is going.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Liam. I like the thread title. Its so true.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, its written about the door to my gym at uni so i read it every time i go


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

That quote gives alot of motivation. Especially when you see it before entering the gym.


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just read this thread and going to offer a little advice. You seem to skip meals for various reasons, but try baking some of these muffins... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/breakfast-recipes/22117-raikeys-oat-flour-breakfast-muffins.html

I am a student too and find it hard to eat between lectures so I make a batch of these (about 12) and take three/four to college on my busy days. Not ideal but better than eating junk imo.

Apart from that keep it up!



Con said:


> I am in uni and last time i checked its to get a degree and a good job not ****ing about getting drunk.


I was starting to think I was the only one to subscribe to this view!! But strike a balance Liam! Sorry if I have rambled on hope I have been helpful! :beer1:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi all, still not got a laptop so haven't been able to get online recently.

My diet is going OK.. not as strict as it has been but i'm still getting alot of good foods inside me on a daily basis... perhaps too much drinking recently.

I started doing a ab routine after every workout. I've found this has helped me look alot leaner on my stomach and my abs are starting to ever so slightly appear.

Here is an update on my lifts...

Squats 80kg x 7 for 5 sets.. Last workout i did 100kg x 5 for 2 sets - this felt hard but i managed it with good form.

Deadlift - last workout i did 110kg x 5 for 5 sets.. was difficult but i managed it. Grip gave out on the last set.

Standing overhead press - got this up to 45kg which is good, started at 30kg

Bent over rows now at 55kg, moving up soon.

Pulldowns im still struggling to get a fixed weight on. Usually 65kg - 75kg depending.

Bench Press is at 65kg now. Not that big but i really struggle with it so any progress is good.

So yeah everything is going well... i'm feeling and looking alot bigger than i did a few months ago.. I'm not looking forward to going home at Xmas though as my local gym is abit **** so might have to change my routine for 3weeks.

Will update again soon if i can get online!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I've decided to go for 2weeks 'perfect' diet before i go home at Xmas

8:30 protein shake with oats and banana in water

11:30 PWO protein shake with banana in water

1:30 jacket potato, tuna, spring onion, mayonase and veg

4:15 chilli con carni ready meal


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Liam said:


> I've decided to go for 2weeks 'perfect' diet before i go home at Xmas
> 
> 8:30 protein shake with oats and banana in water
> 
> ...


Lol, that diet should be OK....but, wouldnt call it a 'perfect' diet:rolleyes:

Should get the job done all the same though....sounds good, keep it up.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I say 'perfect' compared to what i've been eating.

eg trying to eat every meal, not having treats as often etc


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm home from uni now. Sorry i haven't been updating i've only just got a computer back under my control.

Anyway now i'm home i can't do my usual workout as my home gym is **** (but cheap)

I'm planning on doing the following

Monday - Biceps and Back / some leg work / abs

Wednesday -Triceps and Chest / some different leg work / some shoulders / abs

Friday - Different leg work / Shoulders /abs

As my routine is changing from what was working well i'm not expecting to see as good gains i was but i've decided to increase my cardio to both pre breakfast and 20mins post workout to help get bf down abit.

Friday


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Legs 3x per week? Are you planning on not being able to walk over xmas?

Oh legless... I get ya - boozing again?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

lol. well that routine is only happening this week now as my gym shuts from 22nd all the way till 2nd january. which has really ****ed me off. struggling to find another gym that i won't have to become a yearly member too atm.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Deads

Chins

Squats/Leg Press

SLDL

Incline DB Press

Dips

sorted. all gyms should have that?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Deads
> 
> Chins
> 
> ...


cant dead / squat / SLDL / and im not sure what incline DB press is

either way doesnmt matter my gym shut for 10days starting friday :S


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Incline DB Press = Incline Dumbbell Press = like bench but with DBs on a incline bench.

What exercises can you do at home?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I can do bicep curls / tricep extentions / forearm training

bench / bent over rows / flies / shoulders are tough due to lack of weight

I've been told about a hardcore gym which im going to check out, thats open over xmas and should have everything i need


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> I can do bicep curls / tricep extentions / forearm training
> 
> bench / bent over rows / flies / shoulders are tough due to lack of weight
> 
> I've been told about a hardcore gym which im going to check out, thats open over xmas and should have everything i need


Suitcase DB Deadlifts

Overhead DB Squats

Do Pendlay Rows but just work on getting a really good squeeze

Shoulder Press for Reps

Flies for Reps?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Look at your weight you might as well get a heavy sandbag or heavy punch bag and practice lifting/pressing with that that will put on some good mass and help your conditioning before you go to a decent gym. If weight was a issue at the place i was training thats what i would do.

Anything heavy will do kegs, rocks ect..


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

All sorted i found a hardcore gym in Hull that is only shut xmas day and has all equipment and more that i will need.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Been a while since I last posted here but I've decided to try and keep it updated daily.

Recently my motivation has dropped and I have not been doing as well as I am able. Hoping that by knowning I have to update on here and being totally honest it will give me the extra push to keep dedicated.

My aim atm is to loose as much bodyfat as possible. I am eating 3 or 4 meals a day, with a post workout shake on training days.

Training days I do compounds and am now starting to add in a few other exercises.

Diet is OK. Could be better. I try and avoid fast food and unhealthy **** but sometimes the temptation is too great.

I'm going to try and get back into the early morning cardio which I was doing about a month ago.

Anyway, off to the gym now. Will give my first 'new' update later.

Feel free to ask me questions or offer advice but please don't rip into me as some on the board enjoy doing as its just not helpful.

Thanks


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Right well, just back from the gym.

Squats

100 x 5 reps x 4 sets - Did 100 which is 15kg less than normal as my knee has been hurting recently. Felt a sharp pain on the first rep of my last set so decided to leave it there.

Clean and jerk

70kg x 5 x 3 - Had my first go at these for abit of fun, was good.

Bench

70kg x 5 x 6 and then one more set where i managed 2 and failed on the third. Bench is going ok for me, i had a big imbalance where my right hand wasn't keeping up with my left but ive spent a month trying to get it back to normal and its finally looking alot better.

Standing overhead press

I did one set on 50kg, 1 on 45kg but due to poor form (I was knackered from my messing with Clean n jerky) I dropped it to 40kg and did 4 sets.

I then did a few incline bench with dumbells just for a change to see how i found that


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck mate, i will have a good read of this later.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Friday 14th march.

Woke up at 11 and went down and did 30mins walking on the treadmill at an incline. Then did 1hours self defence class.

1:20 Tin of tuna, 3 slices of toast and had some veg.

5:30 Spag bolognase, 2 bits of bread and some garlic bread, bowl of fruit.

9:45 Chicken, rice, veg

before bed - depending on how hungry i am will have some toast or a tuna sandwich.


----------



## MXS (Dec 3, 2007)

been reading everything just got a few questions mate?

Your sports football & judo are you doing this at a high level / competing or are they purely a hobby?

Any particular reason youve decided to choose the training program you have?

How long have you been weight training properly for?

Reason i ask the above is if the sports are just purely hobbys why concentrate so much reducing BF to perform better in them if it even does allow you to do so i mean surely if your just doing a judo class x amount of times per week for self defence purposes with different people than being heavier, stronger but still maintaining a lean physique will be 5x as good as being tall, thin & light??

You also mentioned about women prefering a 6 pack which i suppose in a way is true but from experience aslong as you arent fat to the point your belly sticks out further than your chest then women wont care what im trying to say is just like everyone here has already tried to make clear you need to really sit down and think the reasons you adopting this lifestyle of eating well, training etc if you want to be low percentage BF with abs but not much in the way of size or strength then thats fine but sort the training & diet out to suite that and vice versa for if you want to gain lean muscle mass & also increase your strength 10fold.

judging by your photo you are hardly fat you may not have the abs you wish but as far as women are concerned you are not living in Rio so your top remains on 99% of the time so unless your technique to pull a women is to walk around a club topless hitting ab poses i think you should look into alternative ways in attracting the opposite sex which is a whole other story & forum all together lol

Again im not having a go i just dont want you wasting the first 6 months of your training (if it is the first 6 months) which is the time you will make the best gains of your life instead of messing about you could just hit the weights hard get some incredible muscle & strength gains and probably be alot better at all your hobbys & attracting the women.

just my 2 cents mate hope you dont take offense


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sat 15th march.

Woke up at 9:30 having had about 4hours sleep. Went libary and met some friends and worked till about 11:30. At libary a free snickers was offerd and i ate it!

12:30 tuna sandwich with mayonase

(went back to bed till 3)

had some fresh orange juice while watching the rugby

5:30 3 poached eggs on 3 slices of toast, coffee

*GYM*

Warmed up on cross trainer, did a few stretches and then martched to the deadlift area.

Pulled 125kg for 5 sets5 reps, form was ok for most had a few dodgy reps where i forgot proper form.

Bent over rowed 65kg 5x5, fell good, will keep at this weight and improve form before increasing

Pull downs 5x3 65kg, 5x3 70kg, again felt ok, form needs improving abit which is what i will do before increasing weight.

Did a ab session and a few bicep curls just for fun at the end.

Was hoping for 30mins cardio just to burn off that snickers but gym shut at 9 when i thought it was 9:30.

9:00 post workout shake in water with some fresh orange.

10:00 spag bolognase (good sized)

before bed may hav more spag bolognase if hugnry enough.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

MXS said:


> been reading everything just got a few questions mate?
> 
> Your sports football & judo are you doing this at a high level / competing or are they purely a hobby?
> 
> ...


I've kind of tried to answer your post up there but I think I forgot where I was leading. Hope that helps. Anymore quetions or points please feel free to bring them up as its all beneficial to me and others who may read this.

Obviously no offense was taken and I thank you for taking the time to write that lengthy reply in order to help me. reps.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunday 16th March

Woke up 12:30 having had a good 10 hours sleep.

Went down and had a decent sunday lunch, beef, potatoes, veg and some fruit to finish off.

Played 5aside football at 3:30 for an hour, did alot of sprinting, running, fighting. Then did 15mins on Xtrainer and 15mins on treadmill, did some jogging, sprinting, walking. About 250/300 calories gone according to the machine.

Had a protein shake in water and a good sized orange.

Shower time now, then hitting 3 poached eggs on 3 slices of toast, perhaps with beans or some cheese if i can find any next time i feel hungry.

Mentally - Feeling good today, feel big and not bloated. Forearms are looking good which is making me feel great and my stomach is nice and flat.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Okay bud I'm not sure you've though through you plans properly here. I'm not trying to have a go - I'm just shooting from the hip. You can neg rep me if you wish.
> 
> From your avvy photo you are maybe what... 5ft 8? And between 10 and 11stone? Maybe 14% bodyfat.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post that!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Monday 17th March

Got about 8 hours sleep but was interupted by gf having to go to uni.

Was up and about for 2hours before my first meal of the day due to poor planning on my part.

3:30 Chili con carni

5:45 Meat / potatoes / veg / fruit (depends what they make)

7:45 GYM (will edit details later)

9:50 post workout shake

10:30 tuna sandwich with / peanut butter sandwich

went out, had a few orange juices (no vodka!)

3:00 tuna sandwich, peanut butter sandwich, veg.

*GYM*

Squats: 115kg for 5 x 5. First time i've done this in a week as i had some time off squats due to hurting my knee. Squats went fine, soon as i had finished i bent down to pick up my keys and knee gave me a nasty pain  .

Bench: 70kg 5x3 then 1x4 and 1x3. Have managed 70kg 5x5 before so not to worried i didn't do it today.

OHP: 50kg 5x2 then 1x3. dropped to 45kg and did 2x5 and 1x3.

Dips: 5x3 then 1x3 and stopped feeling dead.

Finished off with 30mins on the bike for burn a few calories.

I'm not sure what to do about my knee, been hurting for a few weeks now. I go home for easter a week on friday so i thought i could man through the pain until then and have a complete week off training while i'm at home. I'll be getting good food and plenty of it + at home i can't do my proper workout anyway.

Getting ready to go out now. Decided i'm not drinking tonight as i can't afford to and i know i'll wake up tomorrow and feel guilty about it. Recently my training and diet has been going very well and i don't want to mess it up.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuesday 18th March. Woke up 9:30 having had about 6 hours sleep.

10:15 chicken and bacon sandwich (was best i could find in terms of protein/carbs/fats), banana and drank bottle of water.

At 1:30 I went back to bed until 4.

4:00 peanut butter sandwich

(boxing)

6:00 chicken korma with rice, popadom, bread, fruit salad to finish off and lots of orange juice!

1 and 1/2 chicken steaks, 1/4 pizza and lots of veg. not the best meal but wasn't too bad.

*Training*

Went boxing with Frog at 5 for an hour. Involves a good warmup with jogging, sprinting, jumping etc and then did some pad work.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Woke up at 12.

*Gym*

12:30 - Went to gym and did 35mins on bike, burnt about 300calories according to machine.

7:00 weights - will update later.

*Diet*

1:30 peanut butter sandwich, chicken and bacon sandwich

5:45 Shepards pie, carrods, brocoli, fruit bowl - curly wurly (woops)

8:00 Post workout Shake

9:00 Chicken, rice, veg

12:30 6inch subway


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

20th March

Ok. So yesterday wasn't very good. Firstly had a curly wurly, secondly had a 6'' sub. It was either eat the sub at 12:30am or go 9pm - 1 pm (16 hours)without any food.

Got back home this morning:

1:00 tuna sandwich, peanut butter sandwich, 2 glasses of milk

5:45 chicken, some kind of fried potatoe, veg, fruit bowl.

9:30 Duck, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, veg, gravy - lovely!!!

10:30 two bowls of cereal in milk, bloody lovely stuff!

Pre-bed (1:30) chicken breast and veg

*Training*

As i got home at 1 and was starving i decided not to do pre-breakfast cardio. Instead went swimming at 4 and spend about 45mins swimming. This was ok, didn't put any preasure on my knee which is good.

Bed now, 2am. Gotta be up at half8 to eat a tuna sandwich and peanut butter sandwich. Training at 9:30 / 10ish followed by 30/45mins cardio. Then a day with the gf watching movies in her bed...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

21st March

12:30 Tuna sandwich / peanut butter sandwich

5:30 chicken sandwich, cheese, salad etc

8:00 2 bowls of cereal

10:00 peanut butter sandwich

12:00 2 burgers

Not a good day food wise - gf goes home tomorrow so i've got a good few days without her to get diet back on track.

There was no training today. Very eager for tomorrow.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Been a few days since I last updated. Its not been a good weekend. I've not trained since Wednesday and diet has been **** poor over the weekend. I won't go into details but believe me it has not been good!

I'm going to try and use it as a reason to be strict for as long as I can again starting tomorrow. I'm really dissapointed with myself, the occasional blip is fine but i've really let myself down this weekend.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate, u still at uni in newcastle? if so you got to make a choice mate lol if you desperatly want thos abs then stop the drink, and any bingeing. i have not drank for 8 weeks or so now to give myself a boost , its not that bad mate i go out with my friends have a laugh but drink water and save alot of money.

but at the same time you are young aswell and in newcastle a great night time place lol you would regret it wen your older and thinking i didnt party enough while i was there its ok for me i live here 24\7 lol.

if you keep trying to do contradicting things then you will make slow progress. im doing what th&s suggested and build up my lbm to lower fat , i do sprint training for cardio but this is for sport 100%. and i do some walking for me health .

good luck tho mate


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi warren. I've stopped drinking the amounts I used to, infact I haven't drank for over 2 weeks now (which is a long time at uni). My Diet was going good until this weekend which I spent with the new gf and just didn't worry about my diet.

The injury to my knee stopping me squatting and deadlifting really got me down + fact I had been over training for a few weeks all culminated this weekend where I didn't gym and ate crap.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

24th March

Diet

#1 Tuna sandwich, peanut butter sandwich

#2 protein shake with half banana

#3 2 chicken legs, rice, veg

#4 peanut butter sandwich, bowl of cereal, protein shake with half milk / water

Diet yesterday wasn't great because i didn't have enough money to buy food. Got it today though  .

Training

#1 Pre-breakfast cardio for 40mins

#Weights:

Bench - 75kg for 1set (5reps) then managed 4reps on second set. Dropped to 70kg and did a few sets but was totally knackered from trying the 75kg. went to 60 and did as many as i could but only managed about 5. Left it there or bench. Was dissapointed as i didn't get a full 5x5 and on the last rep of 75 i hurt my shoulder desperately trying to push out the last rep. but chest hurting today so its ok.

Pulldowns. - 70kg 5x5 for first time, went well, form was decent, a few more workouts with good form and i'll put it up to 75kg.

Dips - 2x5 felt easy so added a 6kg between my feet and managed 1 set with that. Then went to a wider grip to work shoulders / chest more and did a few sets on that.

Abs - Weighted crunches / leg raises and a few other exercises.

Knee is still hurting just from bending down etc so any leg work is still a no no. Can't wait to get back to squats and deads!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

25th March

Training:

prebreakfast - 30mins on running machine uphill, 20mins on Xtrainer.

Diet:

Woke up had a cup of tea before heading to the gym

3:00 tuna sandwich, peanut butter sandwich

orange for snack

5:45 beef curry with rice, 3 small popadoms, 2 breadcakes, bowl of fruit.

10:00 big plate of spageti bolognase, veg, apple.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

26th March:

Diet:

12:00 Chicken leg and small chicken breast / banana / orange

3:30 protein shake in water with banana

5:45 pizza/chips/salad/a little steak/fruit bowl/2breadcakes/ lots of coffee

7:30 some peanut butter on bread if i can find some

11:15 chicken breast with veg / bowl of cereal in milk.

1:00 a small coffee chocolate from thorntons!

Training:

Overhead Press - 50kg 3x5 then a few reps on 4th set. dropped to 40kg and did 6reps.

Pullups - 3x5 proper reps, 2x5 not great form reps

Bent over rows - 65kg 5x5 40kg 1x6

Abs - weighted crunches , leg raises, and a ****e machine i won't use again!

Did a little bit of overhead press on smith machine and a few clean and jerks but nothing major.

Following workout I did run / sprint / walk on treadmill for 15mins, then 10mins on Xtrainer at whihc point i was dead!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Today I weighed myself, 15stone 4pounds which is down from 15stone 12pounds when i started my diet. I also re-did the bodyfat test which put me at 22% today down from 26% last time!

27th March

Training

12:00 10mins jog home from gf's house, followed by 15mins Xtrainer, 15mins walking and 8mins light bike.

Diet

12:15 tea

1:15 big plate of spagetic bolognase, protein shake in milk

4:00 the free thorntons easter egg i got (only a smallish thing)

5:45 meal from catering downstairs, salad, fruit bowl, coffee x 4

Had chicken, veg, and some fruit later on


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

28th March

Diet:

11:45 - Chicken sandwich, banana.

3:00 protein shake with banana.

3:45 2 eggs, 3 slices of toast

5:45 meal from catering downstairs and lots of coffee!

Then going out drinking, last day of term today so a big celebration has been planned. Not drank for almost 3weeks now so looking forward to a diesel!

Training:

Bench 70kg x 5 x 5 then one set of 4 to finish off

Pull downs. 5x5 70kg and then a set to failure

Dips 5x3 hitting triceps , 2 x 5 hitting shoulders + chest

Didn't do abs today as just wasn't feeling the vibe.

Tried a few squats on 75kg, did 2x5 but didn't want to go further due to knee still hurting.


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Post some new pics up. :lift:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Newbie2k8 said:


> Post some new pics up. :lift:


I was thinking about leaving it till i've got to a little lower bodyfat to update pictures... that way a greater change will be evident.

Won't be long hopefully lol


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Well well lol where to start...

Friday night got ****ed... last night got ****ed...

donor meat and chips x 2, burger king x 1, english breakfast x 2, onion rings, easter egg x2 and a bunch of other stuff.

Gonna crack on with it tomorrow start to burn it off.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

better than not eating at all tho i suppose mate,


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

01 April

Training:

45mins on treadmill uphill pre breakfast

Diet:

3:00 2eggs, some salmon 2slices bread coffee

7:00 Chicken wraps

11:00 apple, banana, coffee

12:30 tuna sandwich, cheese and tomatoes on toast.

bed.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey guys, not much to update. Got a really sore throat, can't properly eat and giving training a miss today. Going Alton Towers tomorrow and really don't wanna be ill so i'm just staying in all day trying to get better.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey, trained for the first time in a week today, just over the sore throat now. While I was ill I took the opportunity to just relax from training and diet and so the last 6ish days i've eaten whatever I wanted and just chilled out hanging with my new girlfriend.

*Diet*

Coffee first thing in morning

#1 - 3 boiled eggs, 3 slices toast, some peanut butter

#2 - tin of tuna & cheese in toastie, green tea

#3 - post workout shake in water, apple

#4 - Chicken breast, brown rice, veg

*Training*

After coffee this morning:

#1 45 mins walking uphill on treadmill.

#2 1 hour after meal #2:

Bicep Curls - 4 sets - 10, 10, 7, 7 (to failure)

Bent over Rows - 4 sets - 10, 10, 10, (last few on these poor form), 7 (to failure)

Standing Overhead Press - 4 sets - 10, 7, 5, 4 (to failure)

Pull Ups - 4 sets - 7, 7, 7, 5 (to failure)

I used whatever weights were on the bar today and aimed with all workouts, bar pull ups, to get 3 x 10 minimum.

I'm not training my legs due to my knee injury.

Next training session is on Friday and includes:

Tricep Extensions, Bench Press, Reverse Curls, Dips, Wide Grip Push Ups

The routine I did today and that I will be doing on Friday is based on the fact I'm not a member of a gym in Hull and thats what my equipment will allow.

Liam - out.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey, been a few days since I updated but I'm pleased to say my diet has been good! 3/4 meals each day and no goodies!

Thursday (45mins walking pre-meal#1) : Chicken n rice, Chicken salad wrap, Chicken and pasta. Lots of fruit and water.

Yesterday I ate : 3 Scrambolled eggs, tuna / cheese toastie, protein shake, steak and potatoes with veg. Lots of fruit and water.

Trained yesterday which went this like this

Tricep Extentions - 4 sets - 10, 10, 10, 10, (no failure), 4 (higher weight)

Bench - 4sets - 10, 10, 7(failure), 7(failure)

Reverse Curls - 4 sets - 10, 10, 10, 8(failure)

Dips - 4 sets - 10, 10, 7(failure), 6(failure)

Wide Grip Pressups - 3sets - 10, 10, 10

Again, as this was my first workout with the new routine, I simple used the weight which was allready on the bar - aiming for 3 sets of 10 minimum. Once that is achieved I'll increase weight.

Today (40min jogging/walking though near by fields pre meal #1 but did have apple before run)

Meals;

#1 1&1/2 chicken breast / peanut butter sandwich

#2 Ham cheese, egg mayonase, tuna sweetcorn sandwich, grapes, diet coke

#3 Salmon steak, sweet potatoe, salad, 2 hard boiled eggs

#4 May have scrambolled eggs before bed if hungry enough.

I've orderd some meal replacements which I'm looking forward to using. I'm also expecting some BCAA's (think thats right) which i'll take alongside a coffee pre morning cardio to help prevent catabolism and just help in general (I think thats right)?

Last few days, diet and training wise, have been good. Mentally I'm feel great and physically I'm acheing for the first time in a while which is great.

Hope I can keep it up. :lift:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Yesterday went as follows

Diet

#1 3 scrambolled eggs, 4 slices toast, beans - coffee

#2 peanut butter sandwich (just to keep me going)

#3 chicken, pasta, fruit

#4 PWO protein shake

#5 2 chicken breasts, brown rice, veg (big meal!!) - orange juice

I trained last night about 90mins after meal #3

Training

Bicep Curls - 4 sets - 10, 10, 10, 7

BOR - 4 sets - 10, 10, 10(poor form on last few), 10(poor form again on last 4)

Standing Overhead Press - 5 sets - 10(BCweight), 10(higher weight), 4(higher weight), 7(BCweight), 8(BCweight)

Pull Ups - 4 sets - 7, 7, 7, 5

Finished off with some weighted Ab crunches and weighted less raises.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

14th April aka Today:

Training:

After meal #1 40mins treadmill uphill, 8mins boxing

After meal #3 Footie in park with mates

Diet:

#1 (45mins before cardio) 3 BCAA tablets and coffee

#2 (25mins post cardio) 3 boiled eggs, 3 slices toast, oranage

#3 Chicken, peanut butter sandwich, veg

#4 Extra lean mince, pasta, sauce - 1hourish later, 3 BCAA tablets

#5 protein shake in orange juice, veg

Today I got my meal replacement bags from myprotein and also my BCAA tabs. I'm going to take the BCAA tablets 3 about 30mins before cardio (or upon waking on non-cardio days) and either post workout (or in evening on non-training days).

The meal replacements I'm going to use for when I'm out with the gf and unable to eat a healthy meal or a similar situation (comes up alot with my lifestyle)


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Liam said:


> 14th April aka Today:
> 
> Training:
> 
> ...


i loved the MRP from MyP.. I kind of looked for an excuse to have one though!

How are you finding your new routine?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> i loved the MRP from MyP.. I kind of looked for an excuse to have one though!
> 
> How are you finding your new routine?


I'm playing poker tonight so think thats going to be my first chance to try the meal replacement. I went for chocolate mint flavour... not sure why LOL... what have you found good?

My new routine is good i'm really enjoying it. I feel like its helping my muscles take a nice shape as opposed to my last routine which just built size. It also doesn't take too long to complete which is a bonus.

I just need to remember to up the weights regularly to ensure improvements.


----------



## discobiskit (Nov 20, 2007)

Liam mate i can`t send you a pm regarding the ticket as i don`t have 50 posts yet lol

Somone has emailed me wanting the sports bar ticket as it sold out straight away today it`s £115 i would consider selling to him for a higher price as somone has already said they want it.

for information the seat is just above and behind the goal in sir john hall stand i think you get a free drink too but to be honest for £115 i`d want a bottle of champagne lol

anyway let him know the situation and if he`s interested get in touch cheers.

DAVID.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Trained yesterday. Went OK, wasn't particularly good. My elbow was hurting during Tricep Extentions so stopped. Reps went up on all other exercises though.

Diet:

#1 coffee, 3 bcaa tabs

#2 3 eggs, 3 slices toast

#3 protein shake

#4 chicken salad sandwich, strawberries, water

#5 *cheat meals* - Garlic breast, chicken n spicey beef pizza, chocolate fudge cake.

cheat meal was washed down with half a bottle of wine and we wen't out for some drink after.

Got back about 12:30, I was planning to have a meal replacement before bed but still felt full and decided not to.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Woke up today and since i'm at gf's didn't do cardio. Will do some later on an empty stomach.

Diet

#1 Bowl of musely, 3 slices toast

#2 Tuna, cheese, onion toasty with salad

I'm in two minds how I feel today. I had eaten perfect for 6 days and was really ready for something nice to eat so it felt good to have the cheat meal / drinks. Still I feel guilty and like i've let myself down. Just can't wait to get back on the treadmill!

Will update rest later.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I tried vanilla because im un adventurous! (says me who got mocha whey!)

how did you find your choc mint?

I know how you feel, you eat so good and then you cheat, you feel like ****. But dont think about it as a bad thing. Cheat meal/day is like any thing else. Shocking the body so it doesnt get to used to eating good all the time. Think on it as you "have" to have it, like you do with all the other meals. Enjoy it mate. I know I felt bad but I started to think like that and it got a whole lot better!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

17th April

Diet

#1 BCAA with water

#2 steak and salad sandwich

#3 Chicken salad sandwich

#4 Protein Shake

#5 3 eggs, 3 slices toast

#6 BCAA with water

Training

Bicep curls - 3 sets 25kg - 10, 10, 10

Bent over Rows - 3 sets 50kg - 10, 10, 10

Overhead Press - 3sets 50kg - 5, 5, 3

Overhead Dumbell Press - 3 sets 18kg - 6, 6, 6

Pull Ups - 7, 5, 3

Diet was ok today but could have been better. I travelled back to uni today and so didn't have time to eat what I would have liked.

Training... Back in the uni gym for the first time. Used the weights as close to the ones I had back at home as I could. Next session I will take pen and paper and work out exactly my weights so I can be sure to improve.

Can't wait to wake up tomorrow and head off for cardio.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

18th April

Just got back from cardio

45mins, 6kph, 3.5incline - 290 calories burnt.

Post cardio I weighed myself - 15stone 2.

Diet

#1 tuna sandwich, 1 slice toast with butter, tea

#2 3 poached eggs, 3 slices toast, banana

#3 thin chicken sandwich, peanut butter sandwich, small protein shake, apple

#4 Spagetti bolognase, veg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> 17th April
> 
> Diet
> 
> ...


No need for both OHP and DB OHP. One or the other is fine. DB OHP + Side laterals would suffice.

Heaviest exercises first.

Chins

Bent Over Rows

OHP

Bi Curls


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> No need for both OHP and DB OHP. One or the other is fine. DB OHP + Side laterals would suffice.
> 
> Heaviest exercises first.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll start doing heaviest first.

I don't normally do DB OHP just tried it yesterday as I didn't feel shoulders were totally worked.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

19th April.

Training

#1 45mins pre breakfast, 3.5 incline, 6kph - 300 calories.

#2

Squats

Bench

Dips

Tricep Extentions

Reverse Curls

Diet

#1 3 poached eggs, 3 slices toast, cheese on top. Banana. Tea

#2 all you can eat chinese, icecream

#2 post workout shake

#3 chicken, brown rice, veg

Training

Squats - bar x 10, 60kg x 5(reps) x 2(sets), 80kgx5x5, 60x10 - Started going lower than I used to on Squats. Since i haven't squatted for 3/4 weeks now due to my knee decided to start of with 80 and add 5kg each session. Will be back to were I was in about 3/4 weeks.

Bench - bar x 10, 40 x 5, 70x5x5(wooo no loss), 75x2 - Didnt loose any strenght on bench since been at home which im so happy about! Will try and push out more on 75kg next workout.

Dips - (bodyweight) - 5x4, 3x1 - Good form, going nice and low, feel it in my shoulders too which is good

Tricep Pulldowns (trying to find weight) - 15x10, 20x5, 25x5x2, 17.5x6 - will try 20kg x5x5 next workout

Reverse curls - 22x5x5

Xtrainer - 15mins - 200 calories - make up for chinese earlier

Bike - 10 mins - 100 calories - same as above

Not totally decided whether I want to keep reverse curls or drop them in favour of some chest widening like flies or wide grip bench. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Are you actually growing on this diet?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

squat_this said:


> Are you actually growing on this diet?


I'm not trying to grow, im trying to loose bodyfat. I've gone down from 6 meals to 4 sometimes 5 meals a day and increased my cardio. Gone down from 15st 12lbs to almost 15stone. Increased cardio again to everyday to keep dropping the bf.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

How successfully are you hanging onto your muscle?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

squat_this said:


> How successfully are you hanging onto your muscle?


I haven't noticed any size loss. Maybe even an increase. They look bigger now but thats just because no fat around them.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Yesterday

Did about 25mins cardio in the morning, burnt 250 calories.

Food

# Tuna sandwich, peanut butter sandwich, apple

#2 3 eggs, 3 bagals

#3 spagetti bolognase


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam... You need to eat more dude...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Liam... You need to eat more dude...


I generally get 4 meals into me and a shake if training day. I took a meal replacement to my gf's last night but just didn't have any hunger to justify eating it.

usually do get 4meals at least though


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you calculate your daily P | C | F | kCals...?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Can you calculate your daily P | C | F | kCals...?


I would have to find somewhere that tells me what everything contains, any idea? But yes I will do it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> I would have to find somewhere that tells me what everything contains, any idea? But yes I will do it.


FitDay.com?

NutritionalData.com?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

21st April

Training;

# Deadlift - 1 (set) x 10 (reps) 30kg, 1x5 60kg, 1x5 80kg, 5x5 100kg, 1x5 120kg, 1x3 140kg, 1x10 60kg.

First deadlifting in about 4 weeks, felt good. 5x5 100kg was done with no problem so upped the weight a little to see how what I can manage. 105 or 110kg 5x5 next session!

#2 Pull ups - (bodyweight) - 4x5, 1x3.

WOW! I managed 4x5 good form pull ups for the first time ever. The first two sets I barely felt. I didn't know where the strengh came from. Totally buzzing now!

#2 Bent over Rows - 1x10 30kg, 5x5 50kg.

Decided to go lighter on these and concentrate on getting form right as I'm not sure my back is really being worked as it should be. I concentrated on keeping my back straight and really squeezing the muscles on my back. Workout felt good but deffinately can increase the weight next session.

Dumbell Press - 1x7 20kg, 2x5 22kg, 1x7 22kg, 2x5 24kg, 1x5 20kg

Changed Standing overhead Press for Seated Dumbell Press. Today I was trying to find the weight to perform 5x5, I think 22 or 24 next session will be fine.

Did a small ab session but nothing major.

Feel really good now, had a good workout and really pleased with how it felt.

Diet

#1 Left overs from last night! some bolognase mince, chicken, spagetti, banana

#2 Meal replacement, (40protein, 30carbs, 5fats...roughly), banana

#3 Meals started at uni today so had one of them, some ****e ham, pasta, veg, bowl of fruit, bread

#4 Postworkout protein shake and banana

#5 Tin of tuna, 2 eggs, peanut butter on toast, veg


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

22 April

Diet

#1 2 tuna sandwiches with cucumber, apple

#2 pizza, chips, sweetcorn, bowl of fruit, bread

#3

#4

Training

about 3/4 hours after meal 1 I did 20mins bike, 15mins Xtrainer and then 5mins on rower. Burnt about 350 calories.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think your diet sucks ass dude


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> I think your diet sucks ass dude


pmsl....yeah, you really must love willy if your diet is like that...lol


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Where do you think the problems lie? I feel its ok, i'm loosing bodyfat and no muscle. I have plenty of energy for the gym, all my weights are going up.

I try and get enough protein, carbs and fats. thanks


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Read the diet you set out on your first page.....where is the pizza and chips in that one?

I think you are letting it slip a bit, far too much bread and crap food.

Read your first post again then read your last page or two.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

are you really loosing body fat and making stregth gains?

if your being honest then think what you could do if your diet was spot on.

im cutting at the moment and only eat 4 maybe 5 meals a day but they are always proper meals and not things like "12 bagels and a bowl of cereal".

whats your excuse?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes i'm loosing bodyfat and making strength gains.

I don't think my diet is all that great but I don't think its all that bad. I'm getting the results I want for the time being just maybe not as fast as it is possible.

I had bagels with eggs, only had 3 bagels which from the packaging seemed to me to be perfectly healthy. Bowl of cereal something I rarely have.

My diet involves trying to eat this on a daily basis

3eggs, 3 slices toast

tin of tuna with potatoe / sandwich

chicken / mince in a meal

food from catering

Training day protein shake

Meal replacement power

Do you guys think it will be of large benefit to switch the food at catering for something like 100g oats, protein shake, banana and drink that?

Things is I know my diet is not great but its a realistic diet of what I can eat and stick to. I've gone from going out getting ****ed 3times a week to now have only drank twice in about 2months... can't remember when I last had chocolate or sweets and rarely eat anything unhealthy.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

23 April

Diet

#1 3eggs, 3 slices toast

#2 oats/whey/banana/peanut butter blended with water and drank

#3 protein shake and banana

#4 chicken/ham/bacon sandwich / hotdog

#5 tuna,springonion, jacket potatoe. bowl of porridge

Training

Squats

10(reps) bar

5reps 60kg

5repsx5sets 85kg

10x60kg

5kg increase since last session.

Bench

10(reps) x bar

5x40kg

5x5 70kg

4reps 75kg (up two reps from last session)

Dips

5x4 bodyweight

4x1 bodyweight (up one from last session)

Tricep Pulldowns

5x5 20kg (up 2.5kg)

Also did some ab work


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr Liam.

Diets looking better (i.e. more meals)

I wouldn't add the extra 10 squats or the extra reps after your 5x5.

If you have some left in the tank go heavier next week.

Or adjust your 5x5 weights if you think the first set wasn't heavy enough.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I was doing say 10 reps after the 5x5 as a cooldown - not needed?

I've tried to add in a meal or two, oats, whey, banana sort of thing that doesn't take long to prepare.

Weight this morning was 14stone 13 post cardio. Saw 14 on the scales for the first time in a LONG time was like OMG!

For somereason uk muscle not working on my laptop, not sure why its just loading super slow, no problem with facebook/ google etc.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You can't really cool down between exercises


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol good point, I just was doing it to cool my legs down then  .

My routine is this

Day 1 - Deadlift, Pull Ups, Bent over Rows, Seated Dumbell Extention

Day 3 - Squats, Bench, Dips, Tricep Pushdowns

Day 5 - same as day 1

Was thinking about changing Tricep Pushdowns for Pulldowns. Reason: Tricep Pushdowns only hit the Tricep and i'm allready doing that well with Bench and Dips + Dumbell Press in other workout. Pulldowns will hit back and biceps which are not being hit at all on this day.

If you wondering why I want to do Bicep and Back on a chest and tricep day its because that way I can get a good workout on the Pulldown rather than be burnt out by the time I get to it.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

25th April

Training

#30mins xtrainer - 270 calories

15mins treadmill - 140 calories

Diet

#1 3 poached eggs, 3 slices toast

#2 oats, whey, banana, peanut butter in blender and drank

#3 Chicken breast, brown rice, veg

#4 meal replacement, banana, peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't like the look of your diet to be honest mate...

Breakfast, go for more eggs and oats, peanut butter and a banana

Mid morning, Oats, whey and peanut butter

Lunch - chicken, brown rice, walnut oil

Mid aftersoon same as lunch.

Pre-workout shake.. I use red mist from boditronics.

Post workout - whey protein (I use express whey) and waxy maise

startch

evening meal - chicken stir fry, soy sauce and some cashew nuts.

Pre bed - quark (cream cheese) mixed with whey or a slow released protein like midnight express..

Adjust quantites to your bodyweight etc. It's easy to follow mate and will improve results!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Give the guy a break FFS, hes only young, and not competing, just looking for a bit of self improvement.

He says he gaining and losing bodyfat, so whats the big deal, why live like a monk


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I must have misread the thread title *"If you want to succeed at anything, you have to give everything."*

I certainly wouldn't consider that diet living like a monk! I love eating like that! I'd murder that diet right now LOL!

Obviously have a cheat meal a couple of times a week...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

well in that case he best quit his studies\job, get geared up to the eyeballs, sleep 20 hours a day in between eating and sucking off muscle worshipers to pay the bills.

Thats GIVING IT EVERYTHING

ask the pros


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> well in that case he best quit his studies\job, get geared up to the eyeballs, sleep 20 hours a day in between eating and sucking off muscle worshipers to pay the bills.
> 
> Thats GIVING IT EVERYTHING
> 
> ask the pros


I was trying to download the radio broadcast from MD where they talk about what its realy like to be a pro, how most of them barely scrape by have to hire the big cars that they turn up to shows in ect... what the conditions of the standard contracts are. How they get paid nothing in many cases to promote the sponsor at seminars/expos.

One of the greatest bodybuilders of the 90s (Nasser el Sonbaty) said his advice to young guys thinking about pro bodybuilding was dont theres no money, you get exploited and spat out at the end with no future and no benifits from your past carrer.

When I think of young guys thinking of becomeing pros I keep rembering Paul Demayo. To be honest thats what finished any dreams I ever held of going for Pro bodybuilding. When you hear the real story of what happened to him and what his industry friends/sponsors did when he ran into problems ariseing from the "lifestyle" its enough to make you sick to your stomach.

What does this have to do with the thread, theres plenty of guys out there who want a good body, or get healthy but dont want to try and make pro, thats a completely diffrent aproach. only maby 1 in 100 guys are seriously trying to do that. Its unfair to expect average guys like liam to be prepaired to make the sacrifices nessary to do somthing probably he has no intention of doing in the first place. I recon he can acheve his goals and still lead a semi normal lifestyle.

My worry Is so many guys sacrifice everything for bodybuilding and when it goes wrong there left with nothing but a few press cuttings or photos and a whole host of problems. Its certainly true that bodybuilding destroys lives because for every guy that makes it theres 100s that dont and for them the return to normality is very very hard.

That said Liam, you need to get some more food down you, otherwise your going to hit a wall. Eat anything just up your callories for the moment - fix it after you get used to eating 6 good meals a day. Baby steps!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Give the guy a break FFS, hes only young, and not competing, just looking for a bit of self improvement.
> 
> He says he gaining and losing bodyfat, so whats the big deal, why live like a monk


Agree... why all the hostility when he's trying to get advice. There is more to life than gym... took me awhile to learn that.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry for no recent updates been abit down and lacking motivation last 4/5 days. Had a few cheats over the weekend and went out drinking. Monday and today diet has been OK. Had a good random training session at the gym today, used leg machines instead of squatting and went for 1rep max on bench. Did some random exercises just for laughs.!

Will get back to updating properly.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, here goes:

Diet:

#1 7 scrambolled eggs, 3 slices toast, apple

#2 protein shake with banana, peanut butter sandwich

#3 PWO protein shake

#3 tuna, spagetti, pesto

#4 mince, veg, chilli sauce

Training:

Bench - Warm ups then - 75kg 5x3, 75kg for 5 last two assisted x 2

Squat - Warm ups then - 100kg 5x5 - Form was good and kept it nice and low, last few on set 4 and 5 were hard.

Dips - using bodyweight - 5x1, 7x2, 5x1, 3x2 (different grip)

Pulldowns - 70kg 5x5

Shoulder extentions with cabels - 3x5 - gave this a try for the first time.

30mins cardio burning around 250cals


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Yesterday

Diet:

#1 3 poached eggs, 3 slices toast

#2 protein shake, peanut butter sandwich

#3 tuna and cheese panini, mcdonalds cheese burger, starbux coffee

#4 chicken breast, brown rice, veg

#5 chicken breast, brown rice, veg, protein shake in milk

Training:

Pre breakfast, Xtrainer, stair master and arm machine - about 300 calories

after breakfast, 2hours in park messing about with footy / rugby ball


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Today

Diet

#1 3 poached eggs, 3 slices toast

#2 small protein shake in water, peanut butter on 1 slice toast, banana

#3 PWO protein shake, banana

#4 chicken, rice, veg

#5

#6

Training

Deadlift - warmed up - 130kg 5x5 - Really struggled on last few but got them out.

Pullups - 5x3 with good form, 5x2 (legs held on last 3)

Bent over rows - 70kg 5x4, 60kg 5x1

Seated Dumbell Press - 28kg 4x5, 26 x 3

Ab workout

Little mess with bicep curls but nothing much

Light swimming tonight


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Diet wasn't great yesterday but got food down me. Had a subway as a midweek treat.

Played football for an hour and a half in the sun, got burnt!

Today:

Diet:

#1 chicken, rice, brocoli

#2 3eggs, 3 slices toast, banana

Training,

Feeling very weak in the legs so i'm gonna to eat well today and see how I feel later and decide if I wanna have today rest.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Diet yesterday and today has not been up to scratch. The warm weather has had its effect and i've been off playing football and chilling in the park.

Went to the gym earlier and didn't have a very good workout. My knee was hurting again and so i've decided to drop all leg workouts and go and see the doctor. I will continue treadmill jogging and other cardio forms.

This isn't too much of a problem for the short term as my legs are allready big in comparison to my upper body.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going to update this again over the next week or so as its getting harder and harder to lose bodyfat. You guys may be able to give me some pointers.

Yesterday I had a cheat day and ate half a pizza, chocolate, cereal, had some tuna, eggs and a shake around that to get my protein up.

Today.

*Training*

8:45 - 40mins treadmill, uphill walking

12:30 - Trained my legs today for the first time in a while. Took it easy.

Squats: Bar x 10, 40x8, 60x6, 80x6, 100x6, 120x?, 130x?

Felt ok, needed help on the 130k

Leg press: Not sure on the weights I used. Just tried what felt right

3x5 normal feet position,

3x5 feel close together

Tried another leg machine for a few sets but not long.

Did a quick ab session before attempting tabatas on the rower. Got to about 4 intervals before almost dieing and having to slow down on the next 4 before trying hard again on the last 2.

Went for a 15mins swim.

*Diet*

8:00 -(*pre morning cardio)* Half scoop protein in water, apple, coffee

9:50 - Chicken breast, pasta, HP sauce

12:00 - 1scoup protein + 1/2scoup creatine in water, half a banana

3:00 - 2scoop protein +1/2scoop creatine in water, half a banana

3:45 - 3slices wholemeal toast, 3 scrambolled eggs, half tin beans

9:00 - meat balls, pasta, salad


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

10th June

10:00 : protein in water, banana

12:00 : steak and porridge with some honey

3:30 : foot long tuna subway with cheese, loads of salad, diet coke

6:40 : 3 slices wholemeal toast, lightly butterd. protein in water. apple

10:30: Chicken bacon cheese in pastry, 2 sweet spuds, salad. Strawberries, pineapple


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

11th June

Diet

12:30 - 4 scrambolled eggs, 2 sausages, 3 slices toast, coffee

4:00 - slice of bread, protein, banana

9:00 (post workout)- 125g salmon, wholemeal pitta bread, lettice. mulla rice low fat

10:00 - Chicken korma ready meal, 2 wholemeal pitta breads, Fruit

Training

5:45

Dumbell Press - 32kg 8,7,5 18k - 10 fast reps

Decline Bench press - 20kg x10, 40kgx8, 60kg x5, 70kgx5, 75kgx3

Abs

Flie machine - Did 3or4 sets building up higher weight then lower weight for alot of reps to finish

Incline Bench - 6 30kg, put to 40kg couldn't do any lol!

Did 5 dips, cudnt manage many as i was nackerd!!!!!!

Cardio - 1min jogging 8km/hr then 30secs 15km/hr did this till 7mins then 3mins walking. started 1min jog, 30sec sprint again until 17mins then began walking till 19:30 when i had burnt 300calories.

When for a quick swim


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

12th June

Diet

10:45 - 4 scrambolled eggs, 3 slices wholemeal toast, coffee

1:45 - 125g salmon, wholemeal pitta bread, lettuce, pineapple, mulla light

4:00 - bowl of crunchy nut with milk, protein shake, banana

7:00 Chicken breast n some brown sauce, 2 slices wholemeal toast with peanut butter, apple, diet coke

9:10 Chicken breast n brown sauce, 3 slices wholemeal toast with peanut butter, strawberries

tub of ben and jerries


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

13th June

10:30 - protein shake, apple, 2 slices wholemeal toast with peanut butter

3:00 - lean mince bolognase, pasta with mushrooms,peppers,onions.

6:30 - PWO shake, protein, creatine in water

8:00 - tuna, pasta, french bread, sauce

Training

Did deadlifts working up to 140kg for 1

One arm dumbell rows

Pulldowns

Situps

10min swim


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

14th June

11:30 - 4 scrambolled eggs, 3 slices wholemeal toast - 760 calories

3:20 - chicken breast, sweet potatoe with cheese on, 2 kiwi - ? calories

6:30 - tuna sandwich with wholemeal bread, lettuce, a tomato, light mayonase - 440 calories + tomato lettuce n mayonase

7:40 - 1hour jogging/walking

8:45 - protein in water, banana - ? calories

10:00 - Chicken, brown rice, veg

Thought I would try and calculate calories I take in but its proving hardish without knowing weight etc of chicken.

Can anyone help me workout how many calories I need to be eating to maintain my level.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

15th June

11:00 - Tuna sandwich, 2 slices wholemeal toast, apple

3:30 - 3 scrambolled eggs, 2 rashes bacon, 3/4 tin of beans, 3 slices toast


----------

